
Amazon Echo Plus - MrQuincle
https://gizmodo.com/amazons-echo-plus-gets-close-to-giving-us-the-easy-smar-1820091030
======
lsiunsuex
I really don't like Gizmodo's comment system, so I'll chime in here.

"Even as a pretty tech-oriented person, I still can’t find the appeal in this
IoT tech as it stands. It’s too vulnerable, and most of the things it does
seems to be either simple quick fixes for lazy people or are solutions looking
for a problem. Can anyone that’s in deep on this tech tell me what the appeal
is, apart from having mood lighting in every room of your house and being able
to unlock your front door with your phone?"

It's laziness and convenience. I can turn on the lamp 2 feet behind me from my
watch or yelling out to Siri to turn it on for me. When I leave for work
early, I can turn on first floor lights before getting to the first floor and
stubbing a toe on a chair or turning on to many lights and waking up the wife.
Lights turn on when you get home (geofence) so your not walking into a dark
house. Or turning on the furnace when you leave work, or turn it off when you
forget to before going to bed. Etc...

I don't have HomeKit door locks yet, if ever - That I don't trust. And I
haven't found a drapes controller I like. I'd really like a controller for the
fireplace but I haven't been able to find one yet.

Personally, I'm waiting for HomePod in December from Apple. We're an Apple
house through and through so doesn't make sense to put something else in the
mix when it's finally almost here.

